# which one to keep?



## MIWATERWOLF (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a private 80 acre lake that is home to Northern Pike, Small and Large Mouth Bass and Bluegill. It is common place to catch 24-26 inch pike and an occasional 36 to 40 inch. Bass fishing is excellent with small mouth in the five pound catagory. We have never or almost never caught any pike in the "hammer handle" range. The lake is supplemented with flat head minnows every other year. My question is, for good management of the lake, do you routinely keep the 24 -26 inch Pike and return the bigger fish or do you keep the big ones and let the little ones go? i would like this lake to provide more of the 36"+ fish in the future. History shows the largest pike from this lake was 10 pounds.


----------

